# Recommendation for 2 day Catskill Backpack - loop trail



## crash (Sep 16, 2005)

Can somebody recommend a 2 day loop trail or combination of trails around the Woodstock area?

I recall doing a trial many years back but can not find my info.

Thanks,

craig


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a White Mtn hiker and know nothing about Vermont. Wish I could help you.


----------



## catskills (Sep 17, 2005)

Perhaps you could be more specific.  How close to Woodstock, NY?  Could it be further aways like Windham area or Slide Mtn?  Was it near the Overlook Fire Tower and Echo Lake lean-to?  Was it mostly flat or was it very steep?

Check out the North Lake Virtual Hike

The hike to Hunter Mtn Fire tower has a nice loop trail from the Spruceton side.  Note the vertical climb on this is about 2000 feet but it has good water at John Robbs lean-to.  As I said in one of my other posts it is one of my favorites.  Although the views from North Lake trails are spectacular.


----------



## crash (Sep 17, 2005)

I only remember driving through Woodstock, so I'm not exactly sure how far it was from there.  I looked over some maps today and think I found a good loop and would like to get some additional information.

I imagine this is pretty well known:

Starting at Woodland Valley Campground.
Phoenicia-East Branch Trail to Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide Trail.

Is this a good 2 day.  We will really be starting on a Sat afternoon and finishing up sometime on Mon.  Would it be better to start this from a different parking area?  What are the camping regulations along the trail?

Any other alternatives?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## crash (Sep 17, 2005)

Regarding the terrain from the previous poster.

It started out very steep, right from the parking area. Then went along a ridge line and there were some areas we lowered packs with ropes because it was a bit wet and slippery.

Thanks


----------



## catskills (Sep 18, 2005)

crash said:
			
		

> Phoenicia-East Branch Trail to Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide Trail.
> 
> It started out very steep, right from the parking area. Then went along a ridge line and there were some areas we lowered packs with ropes because it was a bit wet and slippery. Thanks



Yes that would be the Wittenberg-Cornell-Slide trail.  One of  the few trails in the Catskills that requires you to take your packs off.  Yes very steep going up the Wittenberg side.  You can no longer camp on top of slide mountain by I believe their is a place below 3500 feet to camp between Cornell and Slide.  I would call DEC to be sure.  Be sure to ask about water because it has been dry for a few months. 

You can park a car at the Slide Mtn end and start from the Wittenberg side.  

Although I have never seen bear while backpacking in the Catskills, this would be an area where you would see them. 

You may need to cross some streams.  If the stream current is fast, please remember to carry your backpack in your arms while crossing the stream.  I am sad to say, there was a boyscout deaths in this area a few years ago.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 20, 2005)

caqn you point me to any online maps of this proposed loop in the catskills. I would like to get at least one fall overnighter in and don't know if i'll make it to the whites.

Thanks in advance. 

M


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2005)

I replied to the other Catskill thread about the Witt-Cornell-Slide loop.  Topozone may show the more popular trails & this would be one of them.  EMS would have the maps too.  (NYNJ trail Conference)


----------



## una_dogger (Oct 1, 2005)

*CWS loop*

You can do the Cornell Wittenberg Slide loop as an overnight starting and finishing at Woodland Valley campground in Phoenecia. If you arrive late on a friday night, car camping at WV and starting fresh sat am is a nice option. Most people camp in the col between Wittenberg and Cornell, where there is a reliable water source. The trek up the Wittenberg is long and uphill all the way, but the footing is good and you shouldn't have to take your pack off to negotiate the Wit. The main hurdle are the ladders going up the backside of Slide from Cornell, where you will probably have to take packs off and pass them up ahead of you. After the Slide summit, the Curtis Ormsbee trail down from Slide is a beautiful trail and will put you out on the same trail, the Pheonecia East Branch, about a mile up from where the Main Slide Trail comes down. I highly recommend using the Curtis Orsmbee trail because it is a beautiful and peaceful trail that will keep you in the Catskill headspace. The main trail down from Slide is a boring, rocky, ankle breaking jeep road. You will also encounter less people on the Curtis Orsmbee. Then continue the loop back to Woodland Valley. Add Giant Legde if you feel ambitious, its offers a great view of the traverse you just made. 
The NYNJ Trail Conference Maps of the Catskills outline the route, which is the most used backpacking loop in the Catsk.

Another nice loop is the Acra Point/Burnt Knob/Blackhead/Black Dome/Thomas Cole loop. At the base of Tom Cole you'll need to do about five miles on a quiet country road back to your car, or you can stash an old bike in the woods and ride back. The road walk is very nice. This is a lesser used loop that offers great views in the Northern Catskills. You can also add Windham Peak to that one, as a side jaunt. 

Have a great time.

You may see bear, especially this time of year. Definately bear bag.
Also, its been EXTREMELY dry in the Catskills this year so be prepared to carry water. 

Make sure you write us up a trip report! 
Sabrina


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 4, 2005)

Agree the main trail from Slide is a mess of rocks, wide & boring after the first few hundred yards or so from the summit

I seem to recall a spring in the Slide Cornell saddle, more on slide than in the col.


----------



## dmc (Oct 6, 2005)

Escarpment Trail from Haines Falls to Windham..
http://www.catskillguide.com/hike-1.htm
http://escarpmenttrail.com/


----------



## camper10469 (Oct 22, 2005)

*Indianhead Mountain*

A great hike near Woodstock is Indianhead Mountain. You can drive up Rt33 to Rt 16 coming up the mountain rd into Arcville. Park on the road just by the artist retreat house. Hike in the green diamond trail to the second red dot intersection up Indianhead. You can hike over Indian head to Jimmy Dolen Notch and follow the red dot trail back to the green diamond trail back to your car. 

The other nice trip from Meads by Woodstock is Overlook Mountain, the other end of the same trail I just described.

Get map #41 of the Catskills pack of maps.


----------

